# From US to Canada



## tinamarie27 (Dec 6, 2007)

I know a lot of people seem to wonder why on earth I would want to go from the US to Canada, and I have heard that a lot. I have my reasons  Anyway, I have an Associate of Arts degree in Business, an Associate of Science in Business Administration, and have worked for the last 10 in healthcare administration. I am currently working as a Transplant Financial Coordinator in a cancer center. I am confused as to the point system and all that, and also what I need to cross the US border into Canada at this time. Can anyone help clarify this? Also when i do relocate, my fiance is wanting to go also. He has no certifications, but has worked as a CNC machinist for most of his life and is also a musician. What exactly will we be up against trying to be admitted legally?
Tina


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tina, sure someone will be along to answer your questions soon


----------



## choctawmicmac (Aug 11, 2007)

tinamarie27 said:


> I know a lot of people seem to wonder why on earth I would want to go from the US to Canada, and I have heard that a lot. I have my reasons  Anyway, I have an Associate of Arts degree in Business, an Associate of Science in Business Administration, and have worked for the last 10 in healthcare administration. I am currently working as a Transplant Financial Coordinator in a cancer center. I am confused as to the point system and all that, and also what I need to cross the US border into Canada at this time. Can anyone help clarify this? Also when i do relocate, my fiance is wanting to go also. He has no certifications, but has worked as a CNC machinist for most of his life and is also a musician. What exactly will we be up against trying to be admitted legally?
> Tina


I won't attempt to answer the question about the legality of the issue, but among the things you will be up against trying to move to Canada to work and live will be EXTREME anti-US-education bias, to put it mildly, in the job market and in everyday daily living in general.

By "bias" I don't just mean that officially every job wants Canadian workplace experience. They also unofficially demand Canadian-university education, too. You think the higher education system is no different in the two countries...try telling that to Canadian employers!

Now, maybe going into British Columbia, the Territories, or the other Western provinces might be better. Not Alberta - it's taking people 10 years to get a job in their field if they come from "abroad." To Canadian employers, "education obtained abroad" includes the United States.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi. Yes it is a surprise to hear that somewhat. For many of your universities are highly regarded. But I know men in trades have told me the training system for trades in the states is quite different(and inferior) and in many trades the same title means vastly different level of training. With Canada being much more rigorous. Electrician was cited as an example.
I also know my husband and many Canadians were called down to a huge factory to oversee management and provide trades in the US because the US company could not find the level of trade/expertise there. It was a major city. So there was alot of discussion around that. It surprised me that the US falls far short/or isn't consistant in some areas of training. So even though it may be a leading country in some areas, and considered #1 by its citizens, not everything is equal. 
The other attitude perhaps you have come across is one where Canadians get exasperated when Americans assume they know or their "way" is best in everything-just a generality of course...(well I have been told that by some Americans -and told that if us Canadians didn't like it the US could just bomb us anyway!!!! Thats if we didn't agree with them in a simple conversation). But sometimes that is put bluntly to Canadians. We get that alot in various forms.LOL Meanwhile thank heavens, I've met mostly lovely Americans who don't pull the arrogant ra, ra, USA attitude. Indeed I have had neighbours who were American and once out of their country for many years they couldn't stand that attitude either. In fact they come to see the differences in the two countries and love the difference here in Canada. Not to say there isn't anything so bad about the US. But there are fundamental differences in attitudes and values and the longer you are here you "get it". Malls may look alike but there are different guiding principles and culture- although it may not be an immediate thing you'd notice looking around. So yeah, I think you may like it here. ;-) Despite what your friends say!!! Those transplanted Americans who came and stayed don't even consider themselves American anymore. So there has to be something in it all.
So always worth triple checking what one country expects-no assumptions. Tina marie I asked a friend who is a cnc machinist and it isn't a full trade, some schooling and then on the job experience. My friend wondered if general machinist would be the equivalent from the states. Its sounds like the same thing but check, check, check what Canada requires. He works in aerospace parts.


----------

